

Europe has good reasons to fear Google - r0m4n0
http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/28/7301681/europe-is-right-to-fear-google

======
duckingtest
How could EU enforce the break? Google doesn't need branches in EU to exist.
It could do all business with EU customers via Switzerland. Sure, no more
Google jobs in EU, but that's surely a better outcome than being forced to
split?

It could only work if EU pushed a law forcing all ISPs to block all requests
to google, but that's never going to happen.

